# Edmunds: A3 sedan to bow at New York and Shanghai, sales start Q2 2014



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

http://www.edmunds.com/auto-shows/n...-global-debut-at-2013-shanghai-auto-show.html

Per Edmunds:

- The 2014 Audi A3 sedan will make its global debut at the 2013 Shanghai Auto Show, with U.S. sales set for the second quarter of 2014.

- The A3 sedan will be informally revealed at a private event just ahead of the 2013 New York Auto Show.

- U.S. sales set for the second quarter of 2014, said Scott Keogh, Audi of America president, on Tuesday during a media conference call.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

So unfortunately just a small private show. Much like the CLA.



> The car is aimed at young Generation X and Y buyers, who currently make up 46 percent of Audi buyers here, he noted.


I know the current A3 and TT combined doesn't make up 46 percent of the current Audi consumers, and so Audi of America is expecting Americans to down grade from their A4's? There is quite a small handful of Gen X and Y's driving A6 / A8's.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ha couldn't decide where to place this...

THIS is why Audi is likely placing the A3 in Shanghai vs NYC...IMO the A3 will likely take back stage to this too much

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/12/us-spec-2015-volkswagen-golf-and-gti-to-finally-debut-in-new-yor/


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

over a year from now?????? wtf?!!! 

here's a link to the 2014 tdi a4 which was also just announced. http://www.leftlanenews.com/audi-a4-diesel-headed-to-us-in-2014.html


----------



## Exousia (Feb 22, 2010)

"The next A3 is coming to the U.S. only in sedan format"

:facepalm: Whelp, I'm out.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> over a year from now?????? wtf?!!!
> 
> here's a link to the 2014 tdi a4 which was also just announced. http://www.leftlanenews.com/audi-a4-diesel-headed-to-us-in-2014.html


I'm kind of hoping they mixed up the VW and Audi reps are are quoting the A3 sedan delivery as though it were the Golf/GTI launch dates....


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Why do we have to wait a year??

For Golf VII, at least the reason seems legit...

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...york-but-why-does-america-have-to-wait-a-year


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

funny, i was at the canadian auto show a couple of weeks ago and an audi rep told me it wouldn't be released for over a year and i thought he was off his rocker. i started to think about buying a new car shortly after i saw the a3 concept and i thought, oh if they are showing this car now it will be in production within the year, i'll wait, but this is crazy!! bmw will be showing the 2 series gran coupe before audi brings this thing to market!!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

It seems that most of the auto outlets are quoting the Reuters report. Assuming Q2 2014 is the legitimate date, that's unfortunate. Moreso, I really do not understand pre-announcing a vehicle a full year before actual availability. My guess is that this year's LA Auto Show will be the actual US market launch for the car if that date is set in stone. 

That all said, I read a few comments earlier this evening that the plan is to bring the 1.8 in the Fronttrack A3 and the 2.0TFSI in both a Quattro A3 and S3. We should know for sure just before the end of the month.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> That all said, I read a few comments earlier this evening that the plan is to bring the 1.8 in the Fronttrack A3 and the 2.0TFSI in both a Quattro A3 and S3. We should know for sure just before the end of the month.


That makes sense. The 1.8T has got to go into the A3 in some way and form to capture the lower end of the entry luxury market (vs. ILX for instance or even the VW GLI). The 2.0T A3 quattro is more meant to compete with the CLA.

If they can have a lower entry price than the CLA (by a few k's) with the 1.8T FWD, they would probably do very well.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

if this car is more than a year away still, i'll probably be buying a bmw. (the cla looks interesting but somehow i can't see myself buying a merc) 

i think audi has really mismanaged this. if they knew the sedan was going to be three years from the concept, they should have prepared to bring the sportback first.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 10, 2001)

I certainly hope this is not correct. My wife needs a new car and I was hoping for an S3. I feel as if VAG cares more about the Chinese market more than the US given they sell more cars there now. I don't see how you can become the #1 car maker in the world without the US. There is no reason why we have to wait a year after Europe gets them.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

kevlartoronto said:


> if this car is more than a year away still, i'll probably be buying a bmw. (the cla looks interesting but somehow i can't see myself buying a merc)
> 
> i think audi has really mismanaged this. if they knew the sedan was going to be three years from the concept, they should have prepared to bring the sportback first.


They certainly have mismanaged this. It is certainly unacceptable for the consumers to wait for over 1 year after the debut.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Swamp Thing said:


> I certainly hope this is not correct. My wife needs a new car and I was hoping for an S3. I feel as if VAG cares more about the Chinese market more than the US given they sell more cars there now. I don't see how you can become the #1 car maker in the world without the US. There is no reason why we have to wait a year after Europe gets them.


Unfortunately, I don't see how it can be incorrect as it camed from the AoA president.

Well, consumers in China also have to wait a year. Either way, the European market always gets priority over either US or China.


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

i've read on here that the A3 sedan will be built in Hungary? At a revamped plant?
and the golf's sold in NA will be made in a new plant in mexico?

personally i wouldn't buy a new model, made at a new plant, in a new country, in the first year of it's availability.

i think i'll end up picking up a newer current gen CPO A3 to tide me through until i'm ready to take the plunge on the new A3 or maybe if i can hold off, we'll eventually get the sportback mqb here.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> That all said, I read a few comments earlier this evening that the plan is to bring the 1.8 in the Fronttrack A3 and the 2.0TFSI in both a Quattro A3 and S3.




This is the only statement in this thread that I'm happy about. While I'd prefer an S3, if for whatever reason I couldn't swing the price then I was going to look at something else. I'm glad the A3 version may be available w/quattro and the 2.0. I'd skip a fwd only A3.

I do think it's insane that they release this stuff and then delay it a year. Pretty disappointing, but from a financial aspect considering all the stuff going on with our economy, waiting a year (for me at least) might be the best (or safest) thing in the long run.

It just means I need to give my MK6 some TLC. I was hoping to get out of it before the miles started to get up there.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> i think audi has really mismanaged this. if they knew the sedan was going to be three years from the concept, they should have prepared to bring the sportback first.


Unfortunately the Sportback doesn't fit with the business plan Audi has for this segment of the market. My guess is that they're concerned that the A3 Sportback will dilute the A3 brand and make it seem low rent, considering that in North America hatchback still equals 'economy car'. 

Right or wrong, I understand where they're going with this.

The Sportback brand, at least here, sounds like it's going to be used exclusively for alt-powertrain vehicles. In a way, this makes sense.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Swamp Thing said:


> I certainly hope this is not correct. My wife needs a new car and I was hoping for an S3. I feel as if VAG cares more about the Chinese market more than the US given they sell more cars there now. I don't see how you can become the #1 car maker in the world without the US. There is no reason why we have to wait a year after Europe gets them.


If it is correct, it is indeed unfortunate. However, China is already Audi's largest growth market and the competition there is growing fierce. Moreover, assuming the plan is still to source US-spec cars from Gyor, Hungary means that it is more expensive for Audi to sell the A3 in North America.

Here's where things get tricky: is the real reason for the wait for a US launch because Audi is planning on sourcing US-spec vehicles from the Foshan, China factory? If so, Audi is going to be walking a tightrope as the A3 sedan would be the first Chinese-assembled vehicle sold in the US (IIRC). I'm not sure how well that will go over with the American public.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

t.oorboh! said:


> i've read on here that the A3 sedan will be built in Hungary? At a revamped plant?
> and the golf's sold in NA will be made in a new plant in mexico?
> 
> personally i wouldn't buy a new model, made at a new plant, in a new country, in the first year of it's availability.
> ...


The Gyor factory is an expansion of the existing facility to include a press, body and paint shop. Previously body shells were shipped from Germany and Belgium via train and the assembly completed in Gyor.

The Mexican sourced VWs are from an expansion of the Puebla facility that currently builds the Jetta and Beetle. The 2016 Q5 will come from a new Audi factory in Mexico and the A3 sedan will also be built at the new expansion of Audi's joint venture in Foshan China.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Swamp Thing said:


> I certainly hope this is not correct. My wife needs a new car and I was hoping for an S3. I feel as if VAG cares more about the Chinese market more than the US given they sell more cars there now. I don't see how you can become the #1 car maker in the world without the US. There is no reason why we have to wait a year after Europe gets them.


They have always sold about 10,000 A3's in North America and I think the S3 will be far less. If they are concerned with being #1 they should start with the products and markets that will get them there the quickest. An S3 in the U.S. probably isn't one of the priorities. 

Even if they tripple sales of the A3 in the U.S. it is still a relatively low volume car.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I think the reason why the delay is occurring, is that the 2.0T we are going to see, is not ready yet. I was reading on either this forum or another that they were seeing issues with it.

Someone may be able to confirm across the pond, but the S3 isn't out anywhere officially yet. From the sounds of things, we will be getting a 'detuned' 2.0T found in the S3 (to be used in the Golf R no doubt), but more importantly in the GTI and A3. Likely a K03'd 2.0T vs the K04'd for the S3 and Golf R.

China and Europe are receiving the 1.8T, along with the smaller engines and TDI's. I am sure the NYC Auto Show will likely prove this right.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> I think the reason why the delay is occurring, is that the 2.0T we are going to see, is not ready yet. I was reading on either this forum or another that they were seeing issues with it.
> 
> Someone may be able to confirm across the pond, but the S3 isn't out anywhere officially yet. From the sounds of things, we will be getting a 'detuned' 2.0T found in the S3 (to be used in the Golf R no doubt), but more importantly in the GTI and A3. Likely a K03'd 2.0T vs the K04'd for the S3 and Golf R.
> 
> China and Europe are receiving the 1.8T, along with the smaller engines and TDI's. I am sure the NYC Auto Show will likely prove this right.


If that's the reason, they should really just put the 1.8T in and release it earlier. The 1.8T is 180hp and is plenty of power for the car of its size. The B5 A4 had the old 150 hp 1.8T, was heavier, but still sold very well.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I'm really starting to wonder if Reuters correctly quoted Keogh and other Audi executives during the conference call: According to the WSJ, the A3 sedan will arrive on US shores "later this year" (http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324096404578356462078068922.html) and today, Brand Channel references the arrival "later this year" of the A3 sedan (http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2013/03/13/Audi-Global-Outlook-031313.aspx).


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> Here's where things get tricky: is the real reason for the wait for a US launch because Audi is planning on sourcing US-spec vehicles from the Foshan, China factory? If so, Audi is going to be walking a tightrope as the A3 sedan would be the first Chinese-assembled vehicle sold in the US (IIRC). I'm not sure how well that will go over with the American public.


:what:

If Audi goes that route... I'll lose all interest in the A3/S3.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

The DarkSide said:


> :what:
> 
> If Audi goes that route... I'll lose all interest in the A3/S3.


I can very easily see this being a big stumbling block to acceptance in the US market right now. My gut tells me that Audi won't do this, but it's an interesting thought experiment that no doubt the product planners have discussed.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

it was a very specific quote travis. q2 2014. how could that be misquoted?? unless it really means q2 (this year) as a MY 2014. you would think if it was being released next year in q2 it would be called a 2015 MY.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Waiting a year for Audi models to show up in the US shouldn't be any suprise. It's been that way for most of their models. They usually try to get the first year hiccups of a new model flushed out in Europe before they start selling in the US. I'm perfectly fine to wait.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Just curious....you can no longer special order an A3. Will there not be a 2013 A3 at all? 
I was fine with this if they offered 2014s in q3 of 2013.....but q2 of 2014...that is only a couple of months away from the B9 A4 and A5.
As much as I think that I am going to want an S3, a B9 A5 might be a better option.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Cyncris said:


> Just curious....you can no longer special order an A3. Will there not be a 2013 A3 at all?


You can buy a 2013 A3 on the dealer lots right now


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if Reuters correctly quoted Keogh and other Audi executives during the conference call: According to the WSJ, the A3 sedan will arrive on US shores "later this year" (http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324096404578356462078068922.html) and today, Brand Channel references the arrival "later this year" of the A3 sedan (http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2013/03/13/Audi-Global-Outlook-031313.aspx).


I thought this was interesting from your WSJ article



> Industry analysts warn Audi's minimalist aesthetic has risked being too conservative in some of its recent models. *Its redesigned Audi A3 compact sedan, for instance, which arrives on U.S. shores later this year "is really hard to recognize on the street as a new car," said Christoph Stürmer, an analyst at IHS Automotive*. In late 2011, it appointed a new design chief, Audi and Alfa Romeo veteran Wolfgang Egger, who has pledged to bring more differentiation to Audi's various model lines.


How can Christoph with IHS Automotive tell how easy it is to recognize the A3 sedan on the street? Also have doubts about industry analysts being able to judge designs for the average person.


----------



## Jimjoint (Feb 17, 1999)

Exousia said:


> "The next A3 is coming to the U.S. only in sedan format"
> 
> :facepalm: Whelp, I'm out.



Ditto for me as well. Hello new BMW 3 series Diesel wagon!


----------



## Exousia (Feb 22, 2010)

Jimjoint said:


> Ditto for me as well. Hello new BMW 3 series Diesel wagon!


Yeah I've been thinking about those too. I'm more excited about he forthcoming 2-series however. 

Still waiting to see what the MKVII Golf R looks like but otherwise: no sportback in 2013/spring 2014 = no sale.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Exousia said:


> Still waiting to see what the MKVII Golf R looks like but otherwise: no sportback in 2013/spring 2014 = no sale.


wouldn't the golf r make it here in 2016- 17? So frustrating, the only 4x4 hatch will be the cheapo subaru variety when i'm ready for a new car


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

cyberpmg said:


> Waiting a year for Audi models to show up in the US shouldn't be any suprise. It's been that way for most of their models. They usually try to get the first year hiccups of a new model flushed out in Europe before they start selling in the US. I'm perfectly fine to wait.


By Q2 2014, they would have had almost 2 years to work out all the hiccups (assuming all A3's share the same issues).

The A3 sedan launching so late is definitely a huge disappointment.


----------



## Exousia (Feb 22, 2010)

mookieblaylock said:


> wouldn't the golf r make it here in 2016- 17? So frustrating, the only 4x4 hatch will be the cheapo subaru variety when i'm ready for a new car


Eh, it's suppose to be shown and go on sale in Europe this year, so it may make it to the US(with DSG please) in Q3/Q4. Im just saying that's the last car they have a chance not screw up before I step away from VAG for my next car.

I don't want another GTI(love it, just want something different), and I don't really want FWD. I would take the GTD with DSG and LSD, but that's not happening. The A3/S3 sportback would be the perfect fit for what I'm looking for, but... yeah. 

Can't do subaru, no dual-clutch, horrible MPG and that interior. So I'll be looking at 2-series closely.

I'm not really looking to buy until Jan/Feb 2014, although I would earlier for the right car/deal. Shame now that I'm in the postion to buy the car I want, I'm not allowed to. BECAUSE SEDAN.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> I can very easily see this being a big stumbling block to acceptance in the US market right now. My gut tells me that Audi won't do this, but it's an interesting thought experiment that no doubt the product planners have discussed.


You're probably right. But I wonder if the average consumer even considers where a car is built during the purchase process? Granted, since it's China it might get more press and thus be more common knowledge for the average buyer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> It seems that most of the auto outlets are quoting the Reuters report. Assuming Q2 2014 is the legitimate date, that's unfortunate. Moreso, I really do not understand pre-announcing a vehicle a full year before actual availability. My guess is that this year's LA Auto Show will be the actual US market launch for the car if that date is set in stone.
> 
> That all said, I read a few comments earlier this evening that the plan is to bring the 1.8 in the Fronttrack A3 and the 2.0TFSI in both a Quattro A3 and S3. We should know for sure just before the end of the month.


Sorry, I'm en route to Sebring and haven't had a chance to run this story yet (just did on the front page here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...launch-details-in-phone-conference-this-week/ )

I was on the call where this news was revealed. I'm awaiting a transcript and will run pieces of that for you when I get it. In the meantime, all details in that story (and ours) are correct... most importantly the China, NYC and 2nd quarter details.

Two things I'd emphasize. 1) Audi likes to under promise and over deliver. I believe the car will be here sooner than Q2 2014 but that this is their conservative date. I believe the S6 and S7 modeled similar moves and as such we could see the car by as late as 2013 if that model proves true. 2) I'm not aware of a public element to the reveal. I'll be there, but it's off site from Jacob Javits and they've not announced any further reveal than that of the press one on the night before the show.

I'll try to check back in on this thread. Right now I'm north of Savannah and we're heading down to the track in FL this morning. Will be at the race through the weekend.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I'm en route to Sebring and haven't had a chance to run this story yet (just did on the front page here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...launch-details-in-phone-conference-this-week/ )
> 
> I was on the call where this news was revealed. I'm awaiting a transcript and will run pieces of that for you when I get it. In the meantime, all details in that story (and ours) are correct... most importantly the China, NYC and 2nd quarter details.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing pictures from the private showing George!! We should wire George up with web cams, microphones and stream for the rest of us 

In the end, I am pretty sure most of us here are sold, it's mostly 

1) power train configurations
2) packages if possible, pricing not necessary IMO
3) anything else is a +

I have a feeling date is the best we will have, but likely we would see the A3 in 2013 as you mentioned, S3 2014


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Exousia said:


> I'm not really looking to buy until Jan/Feb 2014, although I would earlier for the right car/deal. Shame now that I'm in the postion to buy the car I want, I'm not allowed to. BECAUSE SEDAN.


If you're so hell bent on an A3 hatch, you had 7 years to buy one! :laugh:

Plus you can still get a new 2013 today, probably for an increasingly good deal through the year too!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ChrisFu said:


> If you're so hell bent on an A3 hatch, you had 7 years to buy one! :laugh:
> 
> Plus you can still get a new 2013 today, probably for an increasingly good deal through the year too!


After seeing the new A3, I doubt many people would go for the old A3. I don't know about you but I think the new A3 looks a ton better than the old one, even though some people think they look similar.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> After seeing the new A3, I doubt many people would go for the old A3. I don't know about you but I think the new A3 looks a ton better than the old one, even though some people think they look similar.


 plus 400 lbs Weight Watchers program it went on, including updates to the interior 
but come on otherwise we all want the cool LED lights  

I think ChrisFu was teasing


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> I think ChrisFu was teasing


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Travis Grundke said:


> I can very easily see this being a big stumbling block to acceptance in the US market right now. My gut tells me that Audi won't do this, but it's an interesting thought experiment that no doubt the product planners have discussed.


 I would welcome chinese production of the car if it meant getting more variants in the USA (Read S3, RS3 sportback), everything else we consume is already built there. I don't see that it will really matter. 

With the sedan only I dunno, I'm on the fence with that. If I was willing to go for a sedan there are many more competitors on the market including BMW (next 1 m or 2 m or whatever it will be called). But with BMW I would want a bespoke engine rather than some tarted up engine the lesser models get like the 1m.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> After seeing the new A3, I doubt many people would go for the old A3. I don't know about you but I think the new A3 looks a ton better than the old one, *even though some people think they look similar*.


 Doesn't everyone think they look similar?


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

right now timing is important to me. if it's another year i'm out. this is a real disappointment.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

George, 

Thanks for the update and confirmation. 

Well, this is a mixed blessing: it gives me some additional options as there are a number of '11 and '12 A4 CPOs that I've been tracking in 6-speed + quattro guise and low mileage that may just become my A3 replacement. Solves a timing issue and drivetrain issue. 

Since it sounds like we won't get a 2.0T wagon 6-speed......hmmmmmm


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

here's another kick in the head. http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/audi-a3-saloon-arrive-year europe will be getting the car before NA??


----------



## LazyLightning (Aug 11, 2012)

Audi has definitely screwed the pooch with the timeline of this release (I would have held on to my 8P A3 and traded up to the MQB if they had delivered the car to us within 2 years of the Geneva concept reveal). In addition, the A3 concept in Geneva looked sexy as hell all gussied up, but IMHO the close-to-production versions revealed in spy shots look totally dated and uninspiring. The exterior of this car looks like it was designed in like 2005, which makes the delayed release even worse. The new A3 interior, on the other hand, looks spectacularly refreshing and modern! Bizarre all around...


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

kevlartoronto said:


> here's another kick in the head. http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/audi-a3-saloon-arrive-year europe will be getting the car before NA??


 If they getting the sedan Q3 or Q4 this year.... then Q2 2014 for the USA makes sense.. DSG Golf R seems to be on my wish list now..... Hopefully the Sedan looks good, same front as the Quattro A3 or S3 would be great........ too bad the CLA looks horrible, would have been a nice option also......... back to the waiting game lol


----------



## m_greens (Mar 17, 2013)

Agree, this timeline is totally wackadoodle. I hesitated on purchasing the A3 last year just due to the existing product's age, and because the sedan concept had already been unveiled about a year prior. I held off on purchasing something else when the rumor spread (via Audi NA's Facebook page) that the car would be in showrooms by the end of 2012. Now they're saying 2014? I'm out. The compact sport sedan segment is heating up big time and Audi's got an 8-year-old product on the shelf (I'm being generous and only counting years available in the US). That's older than the car I'll be trading. I don't know what's taking so long on the sedan build, but they can't bring over the 5-door that is ready today so that US customers have something current to buy? Guaranteed I'll be in a new CLA, 328d, IS250, or similar long before this thing hits our shores. Ah well - at least now I can quit waiting for Audi to get their act together on this thing and get on with it already.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

m_greens said:


> Agree, this timeline is totally wackadoodle. I hesitated on purchasing the A3 last year just due to the existing product's age, and because the sedan concept had already been unveiled about a year prior. I held off on purchasing something else when the rumor spread (via Audi NA's Facebook page) that the car would be in showrooms by the end of 2012. Now they're saying 2014? I'm out. The compact sport sedan segment is heating up big time and Audi's got an 8-year-old product on the shelf (I'm being generous and only counting years available in the US). That's older than the car I'll be trading. I don't know what's taking so long on the sedan build, but they can't bring over the 5-door that is ready today so that US customers have something current to buy? Guaranteed I'll be in a new CLA, 328d, IS250, or similar long before this thing hits our shores. Ah well - at least now I can quit waiting for Audi to get their act together on this thing and get on with it already.


 same here. i'll be testing an A4 s-line tomorrow and a bmw 328i but will probably go for the 328d. I like the A4 but it's at the end of it's production as well isn't it? IE, in a year and a half there will be a new A4 as well. I don't want to buy the last year of either the A3 or A4. If Audi could confirm the new A3 sportback quattro for NA soon, I might wait.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> same here. i'll be testing an A4 s-line tomorrow and a bmw 328i but will probably go for the 328d. I like the A4 but it's at the end of it's production as well isn't it? IE, in a year and a half there will be a new A4 as well. I don't want to buy the last year of either the A3 or A4. If Audi could confirm the new A3 sportback quattro for NA soon, I might wait.


 Funny, I drove an A4 6MT yesterday and found it to be completely uninspired. It's nice, don't get me wrong, but there was nothing about it that excited me or made me think: _this_ is a car I must have. 

That said, there really hasn't been anything concrete as to the launch of the B9 A4 apart from a European introduction "sometime" in 2014, which puts the cars here in the US sometime in 2015. 

As for the Sportback quattro for North America - please do not get your hopes up. The only confirmation is that we will get the Sportback in "alternative power train configurations" with no word on sales dates.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

it seems the a3 sedan was planned for release this spring as they had already begun training for their reps about the release. the basic outline was, manual or auto 1.8L turbo for the fwd only version. auto only 2L turbo diesel with fwd only. the 2L turbo haldex quattro would be auto only and there was no mention of the s3 sedan at all. who knows why they delayed the release by over a year now. maybe they wanted to see what merc was going to bring with the cla. 

i really can't see the s3 happening anytime soon and it seems quite unlikely there will be a manual tranny a3 quattro. ugh!!!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> it seems the a3 sedan was planned for release this spring as they had already trained their audi reps about the release. manual or auto 1.8L turbo, fwd only. auto only 2L turbo diesel, fwd only. stronic only, 2L turbo haldex quattro. no mention of the s3 sedan. who knows why they delayed the release by over a year now. maybe they wanted to see what merc was going to bring with the cla and/or broaden the a3 offering. i really can't see the s3 happening anytime soon and there will be no manual tranny a3 quattro. ugh!!!


 Where'd that intel come from? 

My speculation is that if you want a 6MT+Quattro configuration you will have to wait for the S3, which I would expect to be seen at Frankfurt at this point in time.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/AudiCanada 

"As those of you with kids probably know, March Break is finally here. Which Audi model represents your ideal family road trip: a rugged ride in the countryside in a Q7 or an urban adventure in an A6?" 

Jump on Facebook and comment on A6 Avant > Q7 

Sometimes it's interesting to see how a company looks at feedback from the population...


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

i was speaking to a long time audi person who had already been at meetings outlining what was being planned. as we all know you can take much of this with a grain of salt because they have delayed everything now. he was the guy who told me that the sedan wasn't coming until q1 or q2 next year over a month ago. also, there wasn't even a mention of the sportback for canada at any of these meetings. he's kind of baffled as to why there is such a long delay though. he could only speculate that this was a result of 2 possible reasons. there has been technical/supply, production delays or audi NA is totally rethinking the a3 sedan offerings. maybe the cla being offered so quickly in fwd, 4matic and amg has rattled some cages? maybe they are ditching the 1.8 option and replacing it with the 2L across the board? i don't think we will be seeing a s3 sedan here until fall of 2015. as you pointed out, i think if you want a manual with quattro only the s3 will have it.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> i don't think we will be seeing a s3 sedan here until fall of 2015. as you pointed out, i think if you want a manual with quattro only the s3 will have it.


 If this is true, I will be boycotting Audi on principle.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> If this is true, I will be boycotting Audi on principle.


 When you say "boycotting" you mean you will buy something else? "Boycotting Audi on principle" does seam more impressive.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Absolutely, I will buy a non-VAG marque! 

By 2015, maybe even subaru will be offering something worthwhile again.


----------



## Exousia (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, something about this makes me not want to buy any VAG vehicle this time around.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Somehow this article says the A3 sedan will be available at the end of this year in the US.  

http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2013/03/13/Audi-Global-Outlook-031313.aspx


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> Somehow this article says the A3 sedan will be available at the end of this year in the US.
> 
> http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2013/03/13/Audi-Global-Outlook-031313.aspx


 Saw that the other day. I'm discounting it based on George's comments a few days ago. That all said, George did mention that there was a chance the car make sneak in earlier than they've announced. However, if they're planning on selling a 2015 MY car it needs to land in January 2014 at the earliest.


----------

